# Not Quite What I Was Expecting ......



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Hunting e-bay for my current 'fad' (pocket watches with a Turkish Railway connection) I came across this : -










and thought it was a Molnija (utterly ignoring obvious centre second hand). Case is not well polished, it is Staybrite, and very yucky Staybrite at that.




























Looks like a wrist watch movement, anybody able to identify it? Pretty sure its Russian

Julian L


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Where's the extra jewel from Julian? Dial says 18, movement says 17 looks like? :yes: I don't suppose it could be an indigenous Turkish watch factory? :huh:


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

mel said:


> Where's the extra jewel from Julian? Dial says 18, movement says 17 looks like? :yes: I don't suppose it could be an indigenous Turkish watch factory? :huh:


Mel,

The more I look at the movement the more I think it could be Chinese - that 'butcher's cleaver bridge and the three jewels set in a triangle ????????????. Bog standard 17 jewel wrist watch movement.

Definitely a 'pup'. Keeps good time though :lol: .

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Julian, add an OUYI and you have the complete set. Even the one I have that took a ride on the floor is still keeping great time lol


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd keep it Julian, the dial is actually quite nice - reminiscent of a "proper" railway timekeeper! Nice clear readable timekeeping, one of the main requirements of a railway watch! :yes:

You're deff the "expert" on these Inexpensive PW's now Julian, I just don't want to go there, even though I like them - too many watches, so little time :lol:


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Yep, that's the old Chinese Standard (Tongji) movement; impossible to identify the exact manufacturer.

But not to worry, this is most likely a genuine Serkisof piece (OEMed from China) probably intended as a retirement watch for a Turkish Railways employee. Serkisoff can't get the Molnijas any more so they've gone Chinese. At least you've got it in the classic open-face style. This year's retirees have been lumbered with a hunter case with centre and subsidiary seconds hands. Diabolical!

As a Turkish expert, can you tell me when K. Serkisoff & Co dropped the last 'f' off their name?


----------

